# trapping squirrels with 110 conibear



## redneck56 (Oct 5, 2009)

guys I was wondering if any of you trap squirrels with 110 conibear if so what do you use for bait?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I use to use a lean pole. they run up the pole into the trap. But you could use a corn cob or some bird seed.

xdeano


----------



## critter slayer (Jan 13, 2010)

We have been putting a corn cob on the 110 lately and the securing the trap to the side of the tree and wireing it to a branch about 3 feet out so when you catch the squirrel it will swing away from the tree and is up off the ground so no animals can get at it! GOOD LUCK " our goal is 150 squirrels this year"


----------

